# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Parodi Vipa Shqiptar!

## John A. Mati

Mirdita shok dhe dashamir dhe shoqe une quhem John A. Mati 

jam afer 38 vjeq
banoj ne zvicer afer Zürich, kam lindur ne Svicer
jam beqar aktulaisht
 e kam shkollen per Regjisor dhe Aktor dhe pastaj Kameraman dhe Montazh Filmi
John A. Mati Filmography
- 2012 SSG Short Film 12min. Art Novel No Budget
- 2013 4 Days-Mystery Love 21min. Art Thriller Short Film No Budget
- 2014 "Reaction Killers" 85.min. Action Thriller postproduktion! No Budget
- 2014 "Monsieur Brucco 1" 84 min. Drama Comedy completed No Budget
- 2015 "Monsieur Brucco 2" 90min. Comedy Slapstick filming! No Budget
- 2016 "Monsieur Brucco 1" 82min. Cinemaversion filming! Low Budget
- 2016 " Ballistic Love" Drama Action 100min. announced ^20'000 Euro 
- 2017 "Perverse Money" 80min.Erotic Thriller announced 70'000 Euro 

-2016   TV Serial Parodie Zone e Lire 7min.

Deshirat dhe enderrat  e mi jan mu ba i njofshum me Filma cilesi.
Me pelqen te vizitoj ne kete forum njerzi cfar kan idea per nidmua ose Kritik me kuptim per ta permisua Filmin.
Gjith Filmat e mi mundeni ti shikoni ne Youtube kanal me ermin tim "John A. Mati"

Pikrisht dua te baj Parodi Shqiptare dhe kerkoj ndim nga idea , shikoni pjese e par "Parodi Zona e Lire"



jam i gatqem per Muhabete

Pershends 
John A. Mati

----------

